# Slingshot Bands



## SlingshotHunter2901 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a kinda new player but I had a question. I know there are like Tera band and Tubing are the most popular slingshot bands but are there any other bands that people use other than rubber bands that still give you power?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Rubber bands like you'd find at any store can be used.But I'm assuming that's not what you're after. I know that bicycle inner tubes used to be good but I've heard that the ones these days are terrible. I would suggest trying out different sources of rubber to see what works for you. That's sorta what I did and for my purposes, Lowe's tubing and office rubber does the job. Also what are you going to use it for? (Hunting, plinking, shooting random things that you find, etc.)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thera is quite popular in bands. Tubes, I think more Chinese ones are. But I used the elastic in my grandmas panties once, It worked but I only got 80fps. Stick with latex


----------



## SlingshotHunter2901 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh,

okay, and I want to use these bands for hunting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I was kidding. And Try double Thera band 1 inch. Or double panty bands. That's enough power I think.


----------



## SlingshotHunter2901 (Nov 14, 2013)

lol, okay.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

For hunting I would recomend thera band gold you can get it of ebay


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thera is quite popular in bands. Tubes, I think more Chinese ones are. But I used the elastic in my grandmas panties once, It worked but I only got 80fps. Stick with latex


Poor old grandma :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I will leave grandma's panties to yall. YUCK

If you are looking for slingshot bands that you can buy local I have used Gold's Gym extra heavy exercise bands from walmart, they work well. There are a few threads about them on here, also I know that Natureboy922 uses them with success for hunting, I am sure he could give you the lowdown on what length and cut he uses.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

If I used my grandmas passion killing panty elastic I would not be able to achieve 50% of my normal draw length. Theraband gold is my choice.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

We're abouts in the world are you


----------

